# half loops



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have heard members talking about them, what are the advantages if any,is there any tutorials videos for tubes,and bands


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Half loops amount to a way to make a pseudo-taper when you are using tubes. It doesn't necessarily have to be a half-loop. It can be anything less than doubling a set of tubes.

The advantage is that it adds speed without making the pull too heavy. You have to experiment, though, in order to get the best match to your own preferred pull weight and the ammo you want to use.

I believe Henry in Panama put up a tutorial on how he does it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Half loops amount to a way to make a pseudo-taper when you are using tubes. It doesn't necessarily have to be a half-loop. It can be anything less than doubling a set of tubes.
> 
> The advantage is that it adds speed without making the pull too heavy. You have to experiment, though, in order to get the best match to your own preferred pull weight and the ammo you want to use.
> 
> I believe Henry in Panama put up a tutorial on how he does it.


Indeed I did, but I need to update it. This will still give you an idea of how to do it. Changes I have made since include putting sleeves on the hemostat jaws to prevent nicking the tubes, and putting a sleeve of 1745 at the loop tie point. Otherwise, the tutorial is how I do it. I have shot over 400 fps with 2040 tubes and .25 cal steel with this configuration. It will work with any tubes. Using this configuration and TheraBand Red tubes, i get over 200fps with .50 cal lead.

http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-1842/index.html


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Half loops amount to a way to make a pseudo-taper when you are using tubes. It doesn't necessarily have to be a half-loop. It can be anything less than doubling a set of tubes.
> ...


thank you henry that was a great help


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

What I really like about pseudo tapering is that you can experiment and vary the draw weight and characteristic of you rubber over a great range without having to irreversibly cut off bits and pieces. TT Red is good stuff, if you don't have any sharp bits and edges on your slingshot it will last forever.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

mopper said:


> What I really like about pseudo tapering is that you can experiment and vary the draw weight and characteristic of you rubber over a great range without having to irreversibly cut off bits and pieces. TT Red is good stuff, if you don't have any sharp bits and edges on your slingshot it will last forever.


thank you very much for the help :rofl:


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

bigron said:


> mopper said:
> 
> 
> > What I really like about pseudo tapering is that you can experiment and vary the draw weight and characteristic of you rubber over a great range without having to irreversibly cut off bits and pieces. TT Red is good stuff, if you don't have any sharp bits and edges on your slingshot it will last forever.
> ...


Why the :rofl: ? You did ask for advantages, didn't you?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

mopper said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > mopper said:
> ...





mopper said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > mopper said:
> ...


sorry clicked on the wrong one i mean't  i wasn't paying attention :bonk: i always appreciate any help offered i apologize for the mix up have a good and safe new year


----------

